# Amazing dog tricks



## DJMac (Jun 16, 2014)

Can anyone give me some guidance on how to train GSDs to do any of these awesome tricks?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Try watching this Zak George’s 10 Easy Dog Tricks | Animal Planet


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

A lot of these tricks can be taught using treats as a lure. Simply have the dog perform the desired trick by following a treat in your hand, then phase out to hand signals, then verbal cues. With some you might want to start simple and raise the criteria once the dog understands. I used a touch command (dog touches nose to my hand) to teach my dog a lot of these to avoid him relying on treats. It works the same way though.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lots and lots and lots of clicker or marker training. If you want to get to more complex tricks, I like to start out capturing and shaping the simple stuff like sits and downs to teach the dog the "game" of capturing/shaping. It's much more useful in the long run than luring because a shaped dog is much more aware of how the behavior he is offering affects both his environment and the outcome. Different from dogs that get lured too much and depend way too much on direction from you to do or offer any novel behavior.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

It looks like the dog is most likely ball crazy, the girl is holding a tennis ball in all the tricks that I saw her in, I bet she used it as a lure/reward. In addition to clicker training through shaping... Just a guess since it was always in hand and it looked like the dog looked at the ball in a lot of the tricks.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Pax8 said:


> Lots and lots and lots of clicker or marker training. If you want to get to more complex tricks, I like to start out capturing and shaping the simple stuff like sits and downs to teach the dog the "game" of capturing/shaping. It's much more useful in the long run than luring because a shaped dog is much more aware of how the behavior he is offering affects both his environment and the outcome. Different from dogs that get lured too much and depend way too much on direction from you to do or offer any novel behavior.


Shaping definitely has been easier when I have taught wick silly tricks.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Good book resource,

101 Dog Tricks. by Kyra Sundance and Chalcy. A workbook is available too, the workbook includes 30 instructional trick cards. Useful so you remember what you've taught and what to practice.


----------



## DJMac (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!! I think I'll start by using the 'touch' command. Since it is the most resource free 

I will share updates in the future regarding progress.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

DJMac said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I think I'll start by using the 'touch' command. Since it is the most resource free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! You gave me the "bug" to start doing silly tricks again with Wick  just taught him an easy one today!


----------



## DJMac (Jun 16, 2014)

wick said:


> Good luck! You gave me the "bug" to start doing silly tricks again with Wick  just taught him an easy one today!


Thanks! What did you teach him?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

DJMac said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck! You gave me the "bug" to start doing silly tricks again with Wick
> ...


Haha it's really simple/ stupid but I say "Will you be my escort" and he puts both paws on my awaiting arm haha.


----------



## DJMac (Jun 16, 2014)

wick said:


> Haha it's really simple/ stupid but I say "Will you be my escort" and he puts both paws on my awaiting arm haha.


LOL! Now that's very different and thoughtful. I bet it is the cutest thing ever.


----------

